# SUICIDIO TOTALE



## Non registrato (28 Agosto 2006)

Non ho idea di sucidarmi, per ora.

Solo visto che, volevo sapere quale metodo sarebbe più consono in questa scelta. Se doveste farlo cosa usereste.


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Agosto 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho idea di sucidarmi, per ora.
> 
> Solo visto che, volevo sapere quale metodo sarebbe più consono in questa scelta. Se doveste farlo cosa usereste.


Un eccesso di cloruro di potassio è tossico. Per via orale la dose letale LD50 è circa 2500 mg/Kg (150 grammi per una persona che pesa 60 Kg). Per via endovenosa la dose letale scende a 100 mg/Kg.
Deve essere diluito


Se non diluisci non lo so, ma mi pare di capire che con queste dosi rimani secco.

Per contro, non voglio assolutamente morire nel mio piscio(i 3 Moschettieri) ... quindi, quando ne avrò le palle vado al polonord a farmi un bagno. Uno allenato resiste 5 menuti nell'acqua gelida, uno senza dura 2 o 3 mintuti. Dopo sviene. Nessuno regge quella temperatura.
Quindi a scegliere: polonord

In più non esiste nessuno che possa recuperare il mio corpo, .... rimane negli abissi.

PS: ci sono i giapponesi che ds


----------



## Non registrato (28 Agosto 2006)

Ma ti pare che per crepare devo patire anche il freddo.


e poi nell'acqua, affogata.

No.

meglio la dose.


----------



## Non registrato (29 Agosto 2006)

consiglio una visione non stop di "Uomini e Donne", "Amici", tutti i reality che girano in televisione compreso il Grande Fratello. Il tutto per almeno 48 ore. 

Poi vai in giro la sera per locali, conosci una tizia carina, ci parli, e ti accorgi che ha esattamente lo stesso spessore culturale di Maria Monsè e parla allo stesso modo di Taricone, con l'unica differenza che è laureata in economia ed è una dirigente (!) della pubblica amministrazione. (quest'ultima parte del post fa parte della mia ultima conoscenza serale. Oddio, poi siamo anche stati a letto, ma questa è un'altra storia. Lo so lo so, sono superficiale e maschilista...).


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (29 Agosto 2006)

quello di prima ero io. sorry


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Poi vai in giro la sera per locali, conosci una tizia carina, ci parli, e ti accorgi che ha esattamente lo stesso spessore culturale di Maria Monsè e parla allo stesso modo di Taricone, con l'unica differenza che è laureata in economia ed è una dirigente (!) della pubblica amministrazione. (quest'ultima parte del post fa parte della mia ultima conoscenza serale. Oddio, poi siamo anche stati a letto, ma questa è un'altra storia. Lo so lo so, sono superficiale e maschilista...).


Un bel modo di suicidarsi direi!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2006)

Se decidessi di morire lentamente andrei a cena dai miei suoceri...o guarderei tutte le repliche di a tutto sport

Una cosetta veloce mi sparo o mi lancio ma dal 20esimo...chiaramente dopo una generosa dose di droghe leggere.


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Agosto 2006)

Le risposte in questo titolo non spingerebbe nessuno a suicidarsi, ... ci si diverte troppo


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2006)

Ho scoperto oggi a lavoro un nuovo modo per suicidarsi...basta uscire con il tizio che si occupa di credit control per la multinazionale per cui lavoro...mi sta sommergendo di inutili email in italiano tradotto on line..immaginate lo scempio!!!!!!!!!!

Mi intasa la casella di posta in arrivo con merdate quando potrebbe sporgersi dalla scrivania e dirmele a voce...che gente porco dito...tutti io li attiro...come disse la mia amica le mosche all mer....


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2006)

*Distinguo*

A costo di fare la figura della cinica ad oltranza direi che per suicidarsi davvero, i modi migliori sono quelli cruenti e irreversibili.
Sotto un treno, buttarsi da piani molto alti, un colpo di pistola alla tempia.........sono sistemi brutali ma praticamente certi.
Esiste ovviamente la dose, ma su questa ho sempre dei seri dubbi che sia un suicidio, spesso è un tentato suicidio, regolarmente e fortunosamente impedito. Questi non sono voglia di morire ma richieste di aiuto e ricerca di attenzione!!!!! La gran parte dei tentati suicidi ha queste motivazioni.
Chi vuole davvero lasciare questo mondo ha le idee talmente chiare che poco importa il come, quanto il riuscirci senza fallo. 
Fateci caso perchè i barbiturici e non il veleno?
Ce ne sono di immediati e sicuri, ma i cosiddetti sonniferi sono preferiti perchè ti addormentano, e spesso, prima di riuscire ad ucciderti (ovviamente capita se si prende una dose industriale) se si è cercato di dare la telefonata di addio, arrivano in tempo per la lavanda gastrica. 
Col veleno il danno raramente è reversibile.
Brutto argomento, ma proprio per questo va trattato con scientificità. Si parlava del metodo non delle implicazioni umane e morali.
Bruja

p.s. Dimenticavo, c'è anche la "buona morte" che a volte propinano certi sanitari sanitari a persone che NON scelgono di morire, ma qui siamo sul piano dell'illegalità, comunque una economicissima endovena di 10 cc di ...... aria;  di solito è sufficiente per un arresto cardiaco.


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Agosto 2006)

Avevo letto un libro sui veleni diversi anni fa, rinveniva un po? l?uso che se ne fece nel corso della storia, e dove sospetti di morte per avvelenamento furono fatte anche su Napoleone o molti altri personaggi famosi; ci furono dei casi eclatanti dove una signora e la sua figliastra rifornivano mezza Italia (avevano trovato il sistema di fare del cianuro una pozione incolore, inodore insomma acqua alla vista). Le richieste erano fatte soprattutto per liberarsi del coniuge. 

Ma di per se il veleno è un metodo molto pericoloso, non di rado succede che prima di morire finisci per agonizzare come un disperato con dolori da brivido. Difficile essere sicuri di crepare sul colpo. Le impiccagioni anche quelle organizzate non sempre finiscono bene, ? e il colpo di pistola, se va storto qualcosa sono solo dolori, ? se poi ti butti da un palazzo ? beh, meglio farlo dalla Tour Eiffel per essere sicuri, quello della Juve non ha avuto molta fortuna da dove è saltato, o forse sì, dipende se aveva uno scopo.

In definitiva, trovo che nessun metodo è semplice e sicuro, ? il mio invece, di buttarsi nel mare ghiacciato non lascia alternative; e poi è indolore visto che in qualche secondo tutto il tuo corpo si anestetizza ? in pratica svieni ed è finita così. 

Perché scegliere modi brutali, ? se si ha tempo, ? un bagnetto con una simpatica Orca non sarebbe una morte tanto crudele.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Bruja, ecco, nemmeno l'aria nelle vene è sicura allora ? Pensavo che bastasse una bollicina d'aria per fermare il cuore, ... 10 cc, beh ... se non bastano, oppure sono 9 e ti sbagli ? Vabbè ... provare per credere.


----------



## Bruja (31 Agosto 2006)

*Fa*

Va bene, facciamo come dici tu, però se siamo in agosto e il laghetto giacciato lo trovi al Polo credi sia tanto facile raggiungerlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quanto al veleno, non ho detto di usare qualunque cosa, esistono veleni davvero istantanei. Se uno vuole morire davvero si informa......
Comunque credo che chi sia intenzionato a suicidarsi tutto pensa salvo situazioni collaterali. Fiversamente non si spiega perchè quelli che sono davvero morti hanno scelto metodi "certi"...... anche se cruenti. 
Noi ragioniamo a freddo e razionalmente, facciamo accademia, ma un suicida credo stia talmente male che vuole solo farla finita, ed un modo vale l'altro purchè sia efficace.
Bruja

p.s. Pessotto, quello che si è gettato da un palazzo, ha avuto davvero un colpo di fortuna, se così la vogliamo chiamare, perchè è vivo grazie alla tempestività delle cure d'emergenza praticategli, i medici stessi all'inizio si sono domandati come sia sopravvissuto. 
Quanto all'iniezione d'aria ne basterebbero pochi cc..............io sono stata larga, non volevi la garanzia di suicidarti?


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Agosto 2006)

Ma è questo il bello del Polo Nord è proprio questo Bruja, mentre tenti di raggiungerlo con questo fine, ? magari, chissà, ritrovi te stesso nel tragitto, ? oppure, rinunci per il freddo prima di trovare la tua ?piazzola? privata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque è vero, non credo che si possa progettare in questo modo il suicidio,  ? se lo vuoi fare, ? non perdi tempo a trovare una scusa con sistemi astrusi.

Però i Giapponesi con la loro cultura, il suicidio non è visto come lo vediamo noi, loro si organizzano ed hanno anche un posto dove ogni tot gli aspiranti si ritrovano per togliersi la vita in compagnia. E senza tante scene.

PS: No Bruja, ... però l'idea di spararmi l'aria di un intero palloncino nelle vene non la vedo molto indolore.


----------



## MariLea (31 Agosto 2006)

vabbè che son finite le vacanze e c'è la depressione post, ma il suicidio no.
un pò di leggerezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  suvvia... no nelle vene però!


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Agosto 2006)

mailea ha detto:
			
		

> vabbè che son finite le vacanze e c'è la depressione post, ma il suicidio no.
> un pò di leggerezza
> 
> 
> ...


Con l'autore del titolo pensavo si arrivasse alla depressione, ... invece devo dire che caricano le risposte; insomma, se prima qualche volta ci si pensava ... ora è difficile prendere la cosa sul serio.


----------

